# New Xbox360 250gb



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

I have one of the 1st xbox360 - dont really use it as often as I would like, due to the PS3....

I for some reason am thinking about the new Kinnetic xbox360 250gb

Has this new xbox been much improved since the 360 was lauched 2005? 

Do you think its worth getting?

Cheers


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

got mine coming next week with Black Ops, cant wait !!!!

S'posed to be quieter and more reliable. Don't reall care either way, its got a warranty and I still CANT WAIT !!

Sorry, doesn't help really does it??


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Collecting my lads kinect next week for his 360. Absolutely astounding bit of kit.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you istall your games onto the hard drive it is alot more quiet, machine is slighty smaller and better looking, power pack is smaller and lighter, more usb ports, kinect ready, built in wireless ( still use mine wired for online gaming ) and i forget what else lol.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

a major improvement and they have just updated the control Interface ready for kinetic i like the new touch sensitive buttons on it you barely need to touch them to open it up it is quieter but i have still installed a few games to the hard drive


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had mine since they were released in July quite a nice improvement over my original Elite and it's certainly quieter


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

how do the graphic compare to the 1st xbox360 v new slim 250gb? are they the same its just bigger hard drive & quieter machine?

Worth buying even tho Im on PS3???

Cheers all


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

graphics are the same the newer console has bigger hard drive built in wifi and is a lot quieter . My ps3 is used mostly for blu ray now


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been doing a comparison between the ps3 and the new 360 using mw2 and there on par with each other graphics wise the new 360 is definitely quieter than the old fat ps3 I use


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

ivor said:


> I've been doing a comparison between the ps3 and the new 360 using mw2 and there on par with each other graphics wise the new 360 is definitely quieter than the old fat ps3 I use


interesting mr bond 

Post your findings


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

The only time the ps3 graphics look better is when its a first party game . multi-platform games will always look the same or better on the 360 as most games are developed on the 360 as it is very similar to the pc development wise then they are ported to ps3


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

tbh you missed the big trick as they were offering fantastic trade in options when they were launched - imo it's not worth spending the extra on outright, but it is a much improved unit.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> - but it is a much improved unit.


Cheers for the input - sounds like maybe its worth it


----------

